# The renovator



## kr0nick (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all I was just watching an ad for this tool, you mite have seen it it ocelates insted of spins and does over a hundred different things. 
I am just wondering If anyone has or has used one of these things?
Sounds pretty sus to me thanks


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 22, 2011)

Dremel?


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 22, 2011)

Excuse me deadpan?? 
I don't understand what you mean.
It is a blue small handheld powertool that is sold on a informercial.
Does anybody have any experience with this thing?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 22, 2011)

What sort of price was it ? Check the price against a known reliable brand like dremel before purchasing. I have a dremel and it's great, friend bought the el cheapo version and it never compared anywhere even close. A cheap one may leave you disappointed with it's performance.

Weigh up the pros and cons before you hand over cash


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 22, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> Excuse me deadpan?? I don't understand what you mean.It is a blue small handheld powertool that is sold on a informercial.Does anybody have any experience with this thing?


 Dremel is the manufacture made in USA and been around for a few years.There are copies but have never heard bad things about Dremel.I wouldn't build a house with one but it would help with the smaller details.


----------



## spinner_collis (Aug 22, 2011)

I know exactly what your talking about, but not the name. Try websites like danos direct. I'm pretty sure that you can buy something from bosch similar to it though.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 22, 2011)

Just watched the ad, it is not a dremel, its made in New Zealand and is completely different. Ad didn't say where to get them but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## HerpMad (Aug 22, 2011)

ive seen the add too, im a chippy by trade and most of the "uses" they list are pretty easy to do with most normal tools, if you know what your doing lol... Not a waste of money but you could probably spend it elsewhere and get the same results..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 22, 2011)

How much is it?


----------



## interlope (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have been doing some searching about this tool and this is the only post I could find anywhere on the net. It does look handy on tv - but I'm always doubtful about tv only sales. There is an online site operated by the tv advertiser selling the tool at $300. Thanks spinner_collis for mentioning bosch. I had a look and the Bosch 180E multi does look almost identical, maybe with fewer attachments. It looks like the bosch comes in at around $170. Good to know I should be able to buy a known name rather than take a gamble on an unknown, unreviewed product.

Edit: And for rather more (starting from $330) there is the Fein Multimaster which I have seen mentioned in other forums as far excelling the Bosch.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 21, 2011)

when i was a chippie i had one. the real brand that made them to start with was 'fein' and is reffered to as the 'fine tool' ( amazing tool). now im not doing that anymore i sold it and got a bosch one for 100 bucks and they do feel like a toy but if you have sharp blades can be a life saver. for things like cutting out vent holes and choppin the bottom of door frames out and stuff like that.


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 26, 2011)

RENOVATER = Biggest piece of ****** in ever the attachments are piss weak and I have broken all but two tiny little things that couldn't cut through anything. LOL


----------



## scorps (Nov 28, 2011)

So the bosh ones ok though?


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 29, 2011)

i would.say so„ it is a decent brand lol not a tv shop product


----------

